# youth bow



## marlinfan4003 (Feb 17, 2010)

we picked up a bow for my son a couple of weeks ago and got it set up to his length and draw weight. He shot it at the place we bought it before we picked it up. The question i have is At 10 yards he can shoot 6 times and all six arrows touch each other but when he moves back to 20 yards they are all over the place as much as a foot apart. He had an older bow that only went up to 29lbs so we got this new one so he could hunt this year. He was shooting great at 20 yards with that one. he is shooting 35lbs and a 23 inch draw. He can shoot it all day and pulls back flat with no problem so i know he can handle the weight. the bow is a Bear Apprentice 2. The arrows are cut down to his length and all check out good.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What is the increase in holding weight between the two bows? He may be feeling enough difference that he becomes impatient and begins punching. 

Or it may be bow balance. He may be seeing more sight movement with the new bow. More apparent movement can result in extra muscle tension which leads to impatience and punching. 

The solution is to go to a distance where he is accurate and very gradually move back. Increase distance just a yard or two at a time and make sure he stays at a new distance for several days so that he becomes comfortable with the sight movement.

One other possibility is that the new bow has a little different draw length than the old one. It doesn't take much to make a difference. Just a couple of twists longer can do it. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## marlinfan4003 (Feb 17, 2010)

he went up from 29 to 35 in pull and both bows had the same let off. I don't know the holding weight on it but he can hold it back for over 2 minutes at 10 yards and still shoot right where he is aiming. He tried a kisser button and that made things worse at 10 yards he was worried it would catch his lip and it made him jumpy and wild. That's no longer on the bow. we shot last night and he is good to about 15 yards so we will work from there. i plan on going to the bow shop and have them watch him shoot and check out the bow. Maybe they will notice something i didnt. I marked the arrow when he used his old bow and its sitting on the rest at the same point with the new one.


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

Is he holding the bow steady or does he have alot of movement? My 12 yr old has this same problem, good at 10 but can get a wide group at 20. i see some movement, so i am assuming its just the arrow has more in-flight time, resulting in the wider grouping. pretty sure there is some bow cant goin on as well. with more practice he is improving every time though.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

marlinfan4003 said:


> .... I marked the arrow when he used his old bow and its sitting on the rest at the same point with the new one.


A rest can be installed differently on different bows, so unfortunately, that's not always an accurate measurement of relative draw lengths. Do you still have access to the old bow to measure from the rest to the deepest part of the grip?

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

TAKE A CLOSE LOOK AT HIS GRIP ..........SOUNDS LIKE A GRIP ISSUE


----------

